# Writing a Memo for absence



## scaddie (12 May 2005)

Hey, 

I did a search and came up with how to properly write a memo, because I missed a training night last week. I'm a little confused as to what I should write because of the format.


----------



## Thirstyson (12 May 2005)

Your three paragraphs should be:


1- Why I wasn't at training

2- Why I wasn't at training in detail

3- Assurance that it won't happen again


----------



## NCRCrow (12 May 2005)

Why in the world, would u have to write a memo. If u miss a training night?

Just be honest with your superior.

Maybe I am missing something and probably should mind my own business.

U are obviously Class A--big deal


----------



## scaddie (12 May 2005)

Thanks. 


True, but if they ask for a memo, you better give them a memo.


----------



## NCRCrow (12 May 2005)

have u been trained to write a memo, if not screw it!


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (12 May 2005)

How I write them (invariably I am all f***ed up and am doing this wrong, so take it for what it's worth [nothing]):
(I use all caps)


Date
To:
From: name/rank
              SN 
              position (including who you belong to)

Subject: Missed trg.

I,__________, SN; am writing this memo to __________ for (reason)(new paragraph)

Re: my absence from trg on day/month/year, 

I was unable to attend trg on day/month/year because I had an accident involving the fly on my combat pants. I am all better now.(new paragraph)

It is likely that this problem might cause me to miss future trg. as well.


----------



## MikeM (12 May 2005)

I would highly doubt you are required to fill out a complete memo for missing a Class A training night. Just inform your chain of command why, and that should be good enough.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (12 May 2005)

Pte. Gaisford said:
			
		

> How I write them (invariably I am all f***ed up and am doing this wrong, so take it for what it's worth [nothing]):
> (I use all caps)


Pte Gaisford,
That comes no where close to a DND memo.  There was a thread recently about giving bad info, read and understand.

This is not the official pub (don't think it is available in Internet) but it is pretty damn accurate and a whole lot easier to read than what passes for the official pub.
http://www.regions.cadets.ca/pac/rcis/FileLinks/BOQ-PIP-406.pdf


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (13 May 2005)

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> Pte Gaisford,
> That comes no where close to a DND memo.   There was a thread recently about giving bad info, read and understand.
> 
> This is not the official pub (don't think it is available in Internet) but it is pretty damn accurate and a whole lot easier to read than what passes for the official pub.
> http://www.regions.cadets.ca/pac/rcis/FileLinks/BOQ-PIP-406.pdf



I believe I made it quite clear that the example I gave was  most likely wrong. If this was in some way unclear then now we have it from two sources. 

Anyhow, cheers for the link.


----------



## chrisf (18 May 2005)

MikeM said:
			
		

> I would highly doubt you are required to fill out a complete memo for missing a Class A training night. Just inform your chain of command why, and that should be good enough.



Dunno, our unit generally requires that you write up a memo after missing a class A training night, though depending on if you called in/had a particularly good reason/missed training nights regularly or not, you might not have to write one.


----------

